# Resource id #5 -Fehler...



## Niklas_ (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich versuche eine Zahl aus einer MySQL-Tabelle zu bekommen um damit ein Statistik-System zu programmieren. 
Ich habe bereits mal nen freund gefragt und der hat gesagt ich solle mysql_fetch_array einfügen

```
<?php 
$test=mysql_db_query($db,"SELECT * FROM `***` WHERE `aufrufe`");
$arr=mysql_fetch_array($test);
?>
<? echo"$test" ?><p>
<? echo "$arr" ?><p>
//natürlich ist ein bisschen weiter oben auch "include("inc/mysql.inc");" dabei
```
es kommt heraus:


> Resource id #5
> Array


Was soll ich tun?


----------



## low-group (5. Dezember 2004)

wenn $arr eine Array ist, dann mußt du dieses mit $arr[0] oder $ar[1] e.t.c. aufrufen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Dezember 2004)

Na logisch....mysql_fetch_array() gibt schliesslich einen Array zurück....


```
$arr['nameDerAuszugebenenSpalte']
```
...sollte mehr Output bringen.


----------



## Niklas_ (5. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


```
$test=mysql_db_query($db,"SELECT * FROM `***` WHERE `aufrufe`");
$arr['aufrufe']=mysql_fetch_array($test);
```
wäre dann richtig oder? leider nicht... ganz genau das selbe...


----------



## low-group (5. Dezember 2004)

$test=mysql_db_query($db,"SELECT * FROM `***` WHERE `aufrufe`");
$arr=mysql_fetch_array($test); 
echo $arr['aufrufe'];


----------



## Niklas_ (5. Dezember 2004)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Niklas_ (5. Dezember 2004)

Sorry dass ich nochmal störe, aber ich bin neu in php...
Es funktioniert nun alles wie es sollte aber ich habe schon weider ein arrey-problem:

```
$arr['aufrufe']=$arr['aufrufe']+1; //bis dahin funktioniert es noch...
$arr['aufrufe']=$arr2
mysql_db_query($db,"INSERT INTO `***` (`aufrufe`) VALUES ('".$arr2."')");
```


----------

